# Netzwerkleuchte orange = kein Internet, was tun?



## Bastian83 (17. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
seit ein paar Tagen ist es so, dass wenn ich den Rechner starte, ich kein Internet habe. Irgendwie ging das Internet dann doch immer nach einer gewissen Zeit, aber heute habe ich mir einfach mal den Netzwerkanschluss und das Kabel angeschaut und feststellen müssen, dass das Lämpchen am Netzwerkanschluss orange, statt grün leuchtet.

Ich habe ein paar Kabel hier im Zimmer verlegt, da ich via Switch auch einen Receiver angeschlossen habe. Ich habe jetzt einfach mal das Kabel genommen, welches direkt vom Router (oben in der dritten Etage) kommt und damit läuft das Internet wieder bzw. die Lampe leuchtet grün.

Bedeutet dies, dass das andere Netzwerkkabel beschädigt ist? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Jimini (17. April 2011)

Das ist gut möglich. Wenn es mit dem einen Kabel funktioniert und mit dem anderen nicht, dann spricht so ziemlich alles dafür, dass das alte Kabel einen Defekt hat.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bastian83 (17. April 2011)

Verbindungen:
vom Router zum Switch.
Dieser versorgt den PC und den Receiver mit Internet, daher drei Kabelverbindungen.

Ich habe jetzt mal das Kabel des Receivers genutzt, habe dieses also über den Switch mit dem PC verbunden, auch hier leuchtet die orange Lampe auf.

Handelt sich dabei um einen TP Link SG1005 aus dem Januar 2011.*
*10/100 wird sowohl für den  Anschluss des Routerkabels, wie auch für den Anschluss an den Receiver  angezeigt..also mittels einer orangen Lampe, die für diese Geschwindigkeit  steht 

Der zeigt soweit keine Fehlermeldung an, also grüne Powerleuchte.

Wird es wohl dennoch der Switch sein?

Kann es denn sein, dass  der Switch für eine Internetverbindung am PC nicht mehr ausreicht, wohl aber für  die Verbindung Switch-Router-Receiver? Mit diesem kann ich beispielsweise auf  Mediatheken zugreifen und das läuft nach wie vor, also auch, wenn es über den  Switch geht. Kann dennoch der Switch defekt sein?


----------



## Jared566 (20. April 2011)

Die Lämpchen an der Netzwerkkarte / Switch zeigen dir nur die Geschwindigkeit an, mit der du Verbunden bist. Grün müsste dann für volle Leistung stehen und Orange müsste dann für 10mbit/s stehen. Du kannst ja mal in deinen Netzwerkverbindungen unter Status gucken, da steht das meißtens.

Tausch einfach mal die Kabel aus, sollte schon helfen


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

mmmh...bei mir ist die Orange bezeichnung = Kabel angeschlossen/verbunden und dann die grüne(flackert) = das daten übertragen werden..

Tipp: Kaufe dir für 5-15€ ne PCI Karte falls der platz da is


----------



## Bastian83 (20. April 2011)

Hallo,
es ist so, dass das Internet heute wieder direkt funktionierte, nachdem ich den Rechner gestartet habe. Ich musste also nicht direkt vom Router zum PC gehen, sondern aktuell läuft alles wieder so, wie vor etwa sieben Tagen.

Seltsam oder könnt Ihr euch das erklären?
Ich mein, erst funktioniert es monatelang mit denselben Kabeln, wie aktuell auch, dann ein paar Tage lang nicht und jetzt doch wieder.
Beitrag bearbeiten/löschen


----------



## Clawhammer (20. April 2011)

Hmm ich denke ehern das dein(e) netzwerchip(onboard) / karte kaputt geht die gleich symtohme hatte ich auch gehabt und 2 Wochen später ging garnichts mehr


----------



## Bastian83 (21. April 2011)

Hallo,
heute klappte es mit dem Internet beispielsweise erst minutenlang wieder nicht und ich bin froh, dass es überhaupt noch gelungen ist.

Kann das tatsächlich an einer defekten Netzwerkkarte liegen, die bei mir auf einen MSI Board P43 onboard ist oder bleiben auch nach wie vor die Kabel als mögliche Ursache?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Clawhammer (21. April 2011)

Jo das liegt definitiv an deiner NW Karte Probiere mal deinen treiber zu aktualisieren ansonsten wird diese defekt sein


----------



## Bastian83 (21. April 2011)

Wie meinst du das mit dem aktualisieren, weil diese ansonsten defekt ist?

Habe eben mal nach neuen Treibern gesucht und der hat anscheinend auch etwas gefunden bzw. installiert.

Ist übrigens eine Realtek RTL8168C Family Card (NDIS 6.0).


----------



## Jared566 (21. April 2011)

Schau mal auf der Hersteller Seite von MSI nach, und lad dir da den Treiber für dein Board runter. 

ich würde dir auch noch empfehlen, fals das nicht klappen sollte, nach und nach alle Komponenten in deinem Netzwerk einmal aus zu tauschen, um dann zu testen ob es wieder funktioniert, oder ebend nicht .. Hast du vllt unterschiedliche Kabelarten (cat5 / cat5e / cat 6) verbaut? Es könnte auch noch sein, dass dein Switch hinüber ist .. oben hast du ja geschrieben, dass wenn du dich direkt an den Router hängst, das Lämpchen grün leuchtet und alles funktioniert .. das könnte darauf deuten dass, da zwischen etwas kaputt sein müsste, in dem Fall die Kabel oder der Switch 

Mfg Jared


----------



## Bastian83 (21. April 2011)

@ Jared

Habe doch gerade den Treiber für die Onboard Netzwerkkarte aktualisieren lassen, reicht das nicht aus bzw. das Board sollte man auch updaten?

Kann man denn irgendwie herausfinden, woran es liegt?
Ich mein, sowohl ein Switch wie auch eine Netzwerkkarte kosten ja Geld.

Wenn das Internet aber einmal läuft, ist dies auch von Dauer UND ich kann sogar den "normalen" Status Quo wieder herstellen, sprich, wieder alles über den Switch laufen lassen und es funktioniert.

Kabel kann eigentlich kaum sein, denn ich habe zwei ausprobiert.

Bin gespannt, was du sagst.

Gruß


----------



## Jared566 (21. April 2011)

was für 2 kabel hast du denn ausprobiert? cat5 / 5e / 6? Wenn cat6 könnte es sein, dass der Switch nicht mit cat6 klar kommt (ist bei meinem TP-Link so der kann gigabit nur über cat5e)


----------



## Bastian83 (21. April 2011)

Das sind Cat5e Kabel. Nur hat es doch zuvor monatelang auch funktioniert, daran kann es doch kaum liegen


----------



## Jared566 (21. April 2011)

dann würd ich schätzen ist dein switch kaputt ^^ kannst du dir nicht leihweise einen von nem kumpel ausleihen um das mal zu testen? wäre meine empfehlung .. denn Windows löscht sich ja nicht einfach so die treiber weg ^^

oder es ist wirklich die Onboard karte die defekt ist .. dann könntest du dir für ~20€ eine PCI Karte kaufen oder fragst wen, ob der noch eine rumfliegen hat ..


----------



## Bastian83 (22. April 2011)

Kann es nicht auch an der dynamischen IP liegen?
Habe gestern mit MSI und TP Link gesprochen/geschrieben.

Sowohl IP wie auch DNS werden bei mir automatisch bezogen, so die TCP/IP v4 Eigenschaften.

Im Router ist DHCP ebenfalls aktiviert(DHCP Server verwenden) und zwar im Bereich 192.168.xxx bis 192.168.xxx.
Bei IP Adresse heißt es dort "Lan-TCP/IP Konfiguration 192.168.x.x.

IP Subnetzmaske 255.xxx.xxx.xxx.

TP Link habe ich halt angeschrieben und die fragent auch nach statischer oder dynamischer IP und Zitat "..ich vermute das Problem in einer fehlerhaften Kommunikation zwischen dem Switch und Ihren Endgeräten. Bei dynamischer Zuweisung der IP Adresse, kann es vorkommen, dass die IP nicht sauber weitergereicht wird. Das würde erklären, warum Ihre Verbindung nur dann wieder funktioniert, wenn Sie den PC direkt an den Routzer hängen, dieser sich eine IP Adresse bezieht und anschliessend auch über den Switch wieder ins Internet kann."

Verstehe nur nicht, wieso er in diesem Zusammenhang weiter schreibt "In diesem Fall testen Sie, ob Ihre Verkabelung zwischen Router und Switch in Ordnung ist. "

a) Soll ich denn jetzt nun eine feste IP vergeben, wenn ja, muss die zwischen den beiden 192.168.xxx Werten, die im Routerbereich hinterlegt sind, liegen, wie sieht es mit der Subnetzmaske und dem Gateway aus und damit ist vielleicht das Problem gelöst?

b) Müssen die Angaben nur im Router ODER nur unter den Windows TCP/IP v4 Einstellungen ODER in beiden Bereichen eingetragen werden?

Danke


----------



## X6Sixcore (22. April 2011)

Du musst die feste IP im Rechner eintragen.
VORHER solltest Du genau diese aber im Router für die MAC-Adresse Deines Rechners reservieren, der DHCP kann trotzdem an bleiben.

So läuft das bei uns.

MfG


----------



## Bastian83 (22. April 2011)

Hi,
was ist denn die MAC Adressse und was ist mit den DNS und Gatewayeinstellungen?
Muss dort, wenn ja was, auch etwas eingetragen werden?

Danke


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2011)

Bastian83 schrieb:


> Kann es nicht auch an der dynamischen IP liegen?
> Habe gestern mit MSI und TP Link gesprochen/geschrieben....


Der support hat schon recht.Die ip-vergabe via dhcp spinnt gerne mal weshalb ich in meinem netzwerk auch prinzipiell die ip`s manuell vergebe.


> Verstehe nur nicht, wieso er in diesem Zusammenhang weiter schreibt "In diesem Fall testen Sie, ob Ihre Verkabelung zwischen Router und Switch in Ordnung ist. "


Der mann vom support geht davon aus,das alle netzwerk-komponenten ordnungsgemäß ihren dienst verrichten.Da bleibt nur noch das kabel,wenn dennoch keine "saubere" kommunikation zustande kommt.Ich habe ja so eher den verdacht,das bei der ip-aushandlung keine evt. auftretenden übertragungsfehler eingeplant sind...



> a) Soll ich denn jetzt nun eine feste IP vergeben, wenn ja, muss die zwischen den beiden 192.168.xxx Werten, die im Routerbereich hinterlegt sind, liegen, wie sieht es mit der Subnetzmaske und dem Gateway aus und damit ist vielleicht das Problem gelöst?


Ja,und sie muß nicht zwischen den beiden werten im router liegen.Allerdings muß sie schon das format von z.b. 192.168.2.xxx haben. (z.b. wenn der router die 192.168.2.1 hat,das "xxx" ist dagegen variabel zwichen 2 und 255 da die "1" schon der router hat) Du mußt aber auch die richtige subnetzmaske benutzen (meist 255.255.255.0 und nicht das,was windows erstmal rein schreibt).In das feld "standardgateway" und "dns-server" muß die ip deines routers.



> b) Müssen die Angaben nur im Router ODER nur unter den Windows TCP/IP v4 Einstellungen ODER in beiden Bereichen eingetragen werden?


 Die angaben mußt du nur in windows unter tcp/ip v4 eintragen.Unter v6 brauchst du das nicht,zumal die auch ein anderes format hat.


Bastian83 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was ist denn die MAC Adressse und was ist mit den DNS und Gatewayeinstellungen?
> Muss dort, wenn ja was, auch etwas eingetragen werden?
> 
> Danke


Eine mac-adresse ist die feste adresse deines routers,switches,netzwerkadapters usw.(in hardware gepresst) Im gegensatz zur ip gibt es die aber weltweit nur ein mal (zumindest theoretisch) und wird für die kommunikation von windows über netzwerk auch nicht benötigt.


X6Sixcore schrieb:


> VORHER solltest Du genau diese aber im Router für die MAC-Adresse Deines Rechners reservieren, der DHCP kann trotzdem an bleiben.


Von dem router-menü machst du mal bitte einen screenshot und postest ihn hier.Mir fällt so adhoc kein router ein,der eine ip an eine mac-adresse binden könnte zumal ich nicht wüßte wozu das gut sein soll.Der dhcp grast vor der vergabe eh das netzwerk nach vorhandenen ip`s ab.


----------



## Jimini (23. April 2011)

Meines Wissens haben die LEDs am Netzwerkadapter noch nichts mit der Adresse zu tun - da geht es nur um eine physische Verbindung.

@ Bastian83: schau bitte mal ins Handbuch deines Mainboards, für was die einzelnen LEDs stehen. Danach testest du dann, ob das Kabel an einem anderen Rechner funktioniert und ob dein Rechner mit einem anderen Kabel eine Verbindung hinbekommt.

Sicherheitshalber kannst du deiner Netzwerkkarte mal eine feste IP-Adresse zuweisen. Dazu gehst du in die Netzwerk-Einstellungen und trägst folgendes ein:
- IP-Adresse: richtet sich danach, was dein Router hat. Wenn der Router etwas à la 192.168.0.1 benutzt, gibst du deinem Rechner beispielsweise 192.168.0.2. Wenn der Router 192.168.1.1 nutzt, bekommt dein Rechner beispielsweise 192.168.1.2 und so weiter.
- Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
- DNS-Adresse: IP-Adresse des Routers
- Gateway: IP-Adresse des Routers

@ TurricanVeteran: im DHCP-Server eine IP-Adresse an eine MAC-Adresse zu binden, ist für statisches DHCP nützlich, wenn also eine bestimmte Netzwerkkarte immer die selbe IP-Adresse bekommen soll.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bastian83 (23. April 2011)

Hallo,
anbei also die Routerdaten.

Wie kann es denn aber sein, dass die ganze Sache monatelang gut lief und es jetzt auf einmal Probleme gibt?
Kann das wirklich etwas mit der Frage dynamische oder feste IP zu tun haben?

Gestern und heute lief es übrigens wieder auf Anhieb, nachdem ich vorgestern einen aktuellen Treiber installiert hatte. Nur davor lief es auch zwei Tage lang und dazwischen dann wieder nicht.

Unter WAN Server ist auch etwas eingetragen:
DMZ IP: 192.168.0.xx


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Meines Wissens haben die LEDs am Netzwerkadapter noch nichts mit der Adresse zu tun - da geht es nur um eine physische Verbindung.


...und die verbindungsgeschwindigkeit.(100 mbit bzw. 1 gbit)



> @ TurricanVeteran: im DHCP-Server eine IP-Adresse an eine MAC-Adresse zu binden, ist für statisches DHCP nützlich, wenn also eine bestimmte Netzwerkkarte immer die selbe IP-Adresse bekommen soll.


 Jetzt wo du das SO schreibst...Ich hab da mal in den untiefen meines funkwerk-routers gekramt und siehe da,das gibts da auch. Über den sinn lässt sich sicherlich streiten,aber wenigstens werden einem gleich der computer-name und dessen mac mit geliefert...
Allerdings kannst du diese funktion nicht von einem endkunden-router wie dem des TE`s erwarten...


Bastian83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> anbei also die Routerdaten.
> 
> Wie kann es denn aber sein, dass die ganze Sache monatelang gut lief und es jetzt auf einmal Probleme gibt?


Das ist ne gute frage.Ich verbuche sowas immer unter "So ein computer ist auch nur ein mensch".


> Kann das wirklich etwas mit der Frage dynamische oder feste IP zu tun haben?


Ja.Wenn dein rechner ein paar falsche adressen bekommt geht nix mehr,oder findest du jemanden wenn er dir die falsche anschrift gibt?

Da du ja alles wichtige gefunden hast,trägst du unter windows einfach als 
rechner-ip die 192.168.0.2
subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0
standardgateway 192.168.0.1
bevorzugter dns-server 192.168.0.1 ein.


----------



## Jimini (23. April 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du das SO schreibst...Ich hab da mal in den untiefen meines funkwerk-routers gekramt und siehe da,das gibts da auch. Über den sinn lässt sich sicherlich streiten,aber wenigstens werden einem gleich der computer-name und dessen mac mit geliefert...
> Allerdings kannst du diese funktion nicht von einem endkunden-router wie dem des TE`s erwarten...


 
Der Sinn wird sich dir spätestens dann erschließen, wenn du mehr als 5 Clients hast, von denen wenigstens ein paar aus dem Internet erreichbar sein müssen - dann kann es verdammt praktisch sein, nur eine Config pflegen zu müssen und nicht jedem Client lokal eine feste IP-Adresse zuzuweisen 
Mein alter DLink-Router konnte sowas glaube ich auch, ich weiß aber nicht, wie verbreitet diese Funktion bei aktuellen Geräten ist. Statisches DHCP ist eigentlich kein großes Ding.

MfG Jimini


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. April 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Der Sinn wird sich dir spätestens dann erschließen, wenn du mehr als 5 Clients hast, von denen wenigstens ein paar aus dem Internet erreichbar sein müssen - dann kann es verdammt praktisch sein, nur eine Config pflegen zu müssen und nicht jedem Client lokal eine feste IP-Adresse zuzuweisen


Gut,das wird hier im heimnetzwerk nie passieren,auch wenn bis zu 3 stationären pc`s (evt. später auch 4) und 2 laptops dran hängen. Der grund für den router war eigentlich auch unsere 384 kbit-leitung.Bei mehr als einem rechner,mit zugriff auf das inet,reicht da so ein "fritzbox-switch mit nat-funktion"(war ne 7170) einfach nicht aus.(bei 16 mbit wär das ja kein problem)Außerdem kann der funkwerk load-balancing,was sich in absehbarer zeit praktisch machen wird.


> Mein alter DLink-Router konnte sowas glaube ich auch, ich weiß aber nicht, wie verbreitet diese Funktion bei aktuellen Geräten ist. Statisches DHCP ist eigentlich kein großes Ding.


 Der dlink war aber bestimmt mit linux-firmware (und ich denke mal ne custom-firmware).Da ist sowas nicht verwunderlich.
Ansonsten,ich bin weder bei der fritzbox (7170 und aktuellste firmware) noch beim w700v,w504v bzw. ar860 (mit routertech-firmware) über eine solche dhcp-funktion (feste ip zuweisen) gestolpert,wobei die fritzboxen ja am verbreitetsten sind.


----------



## X6Sixcore (25. April 2011)

Das statische DHCP bei uns geht über unseren IP-Cop.

Das ist eine Linux-Router-Software, die auf einem kleinen PC mit vier Netzwerkkarten läuft.

Weiterhin konnte ich das bei unserem Netgear-Router einstellen, bevor der das Zeitliche gesegnet hat.

Unser Edimax, den wir bis letzte Woche noch als W-LAN-Accespoint benutzt haben, konnte das auch. Der wollte jetzt dann aber auch nicht mehr.

Irgendwie halten die ganzen Accespoints hier nicht lange...und dabei stehen die doch nur cognac im Flur rum...

Mal sehen, wie lange die Fritzbox das jetzt durchhält, die wir nun als Accespoint laufen haben.

Die kann im übrigen wohl kein statisches DHCP, wie mir mein Bruder sagte.

_(Seit der Netgear weg und dafür der IP-Cop da ist, macht mein Bruder die ganze Administration. Bei dem IP-Cop hat der den besseren Durchblick...)_

MfG


----------



## Jared566 (26. April 2011)

Ich sehe grade auf dem Bild, das dein DNS Server nicht der Router ist, sondern einer im Internet. Daran könnte es auch liegen ... 

Gib mal bitte folgende IP Konfiguration ein:

```
IP Adresse  : 192.168.0.100
Subnetz     : 255.255.255.0
Gateway     : 192.168.0.1
DNS1        : 192.168.0.1
DNS2        : leer lassen
```
Dann stimmt schonmal die Konfiguration. Wenn die Verbindung immernoch abbrechen sollte, würde ich dir empfehlen Switch + Netzwerkkarte aus zu tauschen.

Mfg Jared


----------



## Obihamster (26. April 2011)

War da nichtmal was das man TV Reciver immer direkt an den Router anschließen soll und kein Switch oder Hub dazwischen schalten sollte ??  

Also ich habe hier auch IP TV (T- Home)  und da funzt es bei mir nicht mit nem Hub, ich mußte beide Reciver direkt an den T- Home Router anschließen.

Habe es im Wohnzimmer versucht PC und Reciver über nen Hub anzuschließen und da bekamm ich erst garkein internet mehr aufn PC.

Edit: wenn du das nächstemal Probleme hast nimm den Reciver mal ausm Netzwerk und schau was dein PC macht.


----------



## Bastian83 (26. April 2011)

Jared566 schrieb:


> Ich sehe grade auf dem Bild, das dein DNS Server nicht der Router ist, sondern einer im Internet. Daran könnte es auch liegen ...
> 
> Gib mal bitte folgende IP Konfiguration ein:
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
war das jetzt an mich gerichtet?

Es ist so, dass das Internet seit ein paar Tagen wieder geht und zwar ohne, dass ich erst etwas herumstöpseln muss. Dabei ist immer noch alles so eingestellt, wie es zuvor monatelang der Fall gewesen ist.

Der einzige Unterschied seitdem ich den Thread hier eröffnet habe ist, dass ich den Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte upgedatet habe. Das System fand einen entsprechend aktuelleren Treiber.

Kann es das auch schon gewesen sein?

Auf jeden Fall werde ich mir diesem Thread speichern.

Danke


----------



## grue (26. April 2011)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Ansonsten,ich bin weder bei der fritzbox (7170 und aktuellste firmware) noch beim w700v,w504v bzw. ar860 (mit routertech-firmware) über eine solche dhcp-funktion (feste ip zuweisen) gestolpert,wobei die fritzboxen ja am verbreitetsten sind.


 
der W700V verfügt über die Funktion DHCP-Reservierung (so heißt das korrekt), ist aber nicht gerade intuitiv was die Konfiguration betrifft. Ich benutze das zu Hause.


----------



## Jared566 (28. April 2011)

> Hallo,
> war das jetzt an mich gerichtet?


Ja.



> Der einzige Unterschied seitdem ich den Thread hier eröffnet habe ist, dass ich den Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte upgedatet habe. Das System fand einen entsprechend aktuelleren Treiber.
> 
> Kann es das auch schon gewesen sein?



Das ist gut möglich, dass es daran lag, aber ich würde mich nicht zu 100% darauf verlassen, denn ein Treiber funktioniert nicht nach dem Prinzip "mal geht es - mal geht es nicht" oder "2 Monate laufe ich, dann ist ein Update notwendig"

Ich würd jetzt aber erstmal abwarten und hoffen das es so bleibt 

Mfg Jared


----------

